# Georgia accident this week



## adronetree (Aug 18, 2012)

When in doubt you may want to take a minute and rethink it.

(SAUTEE-NACOOCHEE) – A Demorest man died as a result of a tree-trimming accident in Skylake area of White County Monday morning. Captain Tim Chapman, White County Sheriff’s office spokesman said 41 year old Allan Keith Dodgins died as a result of the accident. Dodgins was the owner of Soque Tree Service in Demorest. 

Chapman said, medical officials said Dodgins died from blunt force trauma to the chest and abdomen. 

According to officials Dodgins was clearing trees along the roadway in the Skylake community when the accident occurred. White County Fire Chief ####ie Howard said the victim was up about 40 feet in the tree. Howard said the tree top rolled and struck Dodgins, who was knocked inverted. According to Howard another tree climber was in the area and was called to help in the rescue, which include a ladder truck from Helen Fire Department. 

An Airlife helicopter was called and remained on standby on the Skylake dam. As rescuers were getting Dodgins down he reportedly went into cardiac arrest and was transported by ground ambulance to Habersham Medical where he was pronounced dead.


----------

